# How many decoys needed?



## irish1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Going to Saskatchewan the 1st. of October. Flying and renting a vehicle so we are limited as to gear we can carry. I have 6 doz. Outlaw sil's and 2 doz. windsocks, all Canada's, plus 2 Robo Ducks. Can we draw dark geese and ducks with this spread? We've been told we're wasting our time. Really appreciate some advice.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

doubt it.....even in canada in october its more of a numbers game ull still need bout 2-3 dozen goose decoys to get geese but the ducks will come in to goose decoys.


----------



## irish1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. If I read it correctly you said 2 - 3 dz. decoys. We will have about 8 dz.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Irish....Just send your decoys to the hotel you're staying at via UPS or some other carrier....then send them home after you leave. I'd send the canadas you have....plenty....Then buy a couple dozen mallard floaters....GHG has them for 24.00 a dozen, on the way up and leave them behind with someone. Duck floaters work fine propped up in the stubble just inside the goose decoys and then you could hunt a pothole or two if you find one.


----------



## irish1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks! Who is GHG? So you think we have enough Canada's?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Green head gear!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We shot a lot of Canadas up there with 6 doz. Outlaws.Just don't have the spinners on when the geese are working....flairs them eveytime.


----------



## irish1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Ken W.

thanks for the reply. I'd like to quiz you for your experience. I seems you think we will have suffiecient number of dekes. How did the ducks do with the Outlaw spread? Did you have any white dekes with your Canada's? When scouting, did you target certain flocks i.e. all Canadas or a mixture?


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

When we did a trip like you are talking about and couldn't bring a fullbody spread, we bought and had 12 doz real geese silos, and 4 doz Real snow silos.. This worked great you can buy 4 silo saver bags which hold 4 doz a piece and we each just carried 1 of the bag with us, as we had 4 people, and it worked great. We ended up with some snows, and lots of canadas and ducks with our spread. They arent wind socks, but the silos worked all right for the small flocks of light geese (1-50 in size). Just my 2 cents...
Bandhunter


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

KEN W said:


> We shot a lot of Canadas up there with 6 doz. Outlaws.Just don't have the spinners on when the geese are working....flairs them eveytime.


spinners ? what are spinners


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lucky ducks, mojo ducks, spinning wing decoys for ducks. Use a remote and turn them off when the geese are working.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

djleye said:


> Lucky ducks, mojo ducks, spinning wing decoys for ducks. Use a remote and turn them off when the geese are working.


thanks djleye


----------

